# KWin-Abstürze unter Plasma

## YPenguin

KWin stürzt bei mir fast regelmäßig einmal ab, wenn der Computer neu hochgefahren wurde.

Das Problem ist erst aufgetreten nach dem Wechsel von KDE 4 nach KDE 5.

----------

## YPenguin

Ein Programm mit Kompatibilitätsproblemen unter Plasma ist parcellite - vielleicht sollten die Plasma-Entwickler das mal installieren bei sich?

----------

## firefly

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Ein Programm mit Kompatibilitätsproblemen unter Plasma ist parcellite - vielleicht sollten die Plasma-Entwickler das mal installieren bei sich?

 

Dann mach doch einen Bug report im plasma bugtacker auf statt hier zu schreiben, das liest vermutlich kein KDE Plasma entwickler.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Warum sollten sich die KDE Entwickler einen GTK+ Clipboard Manager installieren, wenn bereits einer integriert ist?

Parcellite hat vor fast zwei Jahren das letzte Release gesehen. Da kann natürlich inzwischen einiges schief sein. Aber im Git Repo ist der letzte Commit vom 28.04.2016, damit könnte was gehen.

----------

## YPenguin

Ich habe das auch geschrieben, weil ich den Eindruck habe, dass die KDE-Entwickler irgendwo einen Designfehler gemacht haben könnten.

Bug-Reports scheinen eine Menge Details abzufragen - habe noch keinen komplettiert.

----------

## musv

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Ein Programm mit Kompatibilitätsproblemen unter Plasma ist parcellite - vielleicht sollten die Plasma-Entwickler das mal installieren bei sich?

 

Wieso verwendest du kein Klipper? Das ist im KDE integriert.

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Bug-Reports scheinen eine Menge Details abzufragen - habe noch keinen komplettiert.

 

Man muss nicht jedes Feld ausfüllen.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Vom Komfort her scheint clipq noch einige Nummern besser zu sein:

https://www.maketecheasier.com/enhance-linux-clipboard-with-clipboard-manager/

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/6-tools-manage-linux-clipboard/

Klipper ist auch nicht schlecht aber minimalistischer.

Danke für die Diskussion !

Bin jetzt von parcellite mal auf copyq umgestiegen ...

Ich hab mit parcellite und kwin_x11 unter XFCE noch keine Hänger oder Abstürze seitens kwin erlebt ...

----------

